# Mettre un film sur iTunes puis iPad



## Kayluna (19 Février 2015)

Coucou,
après des recherches qui sont restées vaines, je me tourne vers vous en espérant que vous pourriez m'aider à répondre à ma question.  

Je souhaiterais mettre un film de DVD sur mon iPad (sans blague!). J'insère le disque (_The Book Thief_ de Brian Percival) et là, beaucoup de fichiers .IFO, .BUP et .VOB apparaissent. 

Sachant que je souhaiterais regarder ledit film en anglais sous-titré, quel(s) fichier(s) dois-je sélectionner pour les mettre sur *iTunes *avant*? 
*
Petite précision : j'ai installé HandBrake
*
Merci, 
K*ay'


----------



## les_innommables66 (19 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Handbrake permet de convertir un DVD au format m4v (commencer par lancer Handbrake, puis sélectionner la source).
Un fichier au format m4v est reconnu par iTunes.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Gwen (20 Février 2015)

Pour ma part, j'utilise DVDRemaster 8 pour les DVD (comme son nom l'indique).


----------



## Kayluna (20 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
merci pour vos reponses rapides mais je me suis mal exprimée. 

Lorsque je suis sur HandBrake que je dois sélectionner la source, je choisi le dossier "Video" mais il y a une quarantaine de fichiers .IFO, .BUP et .VOB. Dois-je tous les sélectionner?


----------



## Serge.Sp (20 Février 2015)

Bonsoir
Si je ne me trompe pas il faut prendre le .VOB
C'est le plus gros des fichiers


----------



## Kayluna (20 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,
j'ai suivi vos conseils et j'ai réussi à mettre mon film dans la file. 

Je ne sais pas si c'est normal mais cela quitte de manière imprévue après 1% de chargement. Est-ce que vous avez des idées?


----------



## Serge.Sp (21 Février 2015)

Si je me trompe pas il y a une protection sur certain dvd et il faut un logiciel pour les contourner, mais la ce n'est plus mon domaine sa fait un bail que je n'ai plus de dvd.
Désolé, essaye de faire une recherche sur google tu auras peut être une chance de trouver.


----------



## Kayluna (21 Février 2015)

Bon je désespère 

Auriez-vous des applications (si possible gratuites) qui permettre de convertir des DVD en Mp4?

Ma soeur m'a conseillé DVDtoiPad mais il faut payer (et quand on veut acheter, le produit n'est en fait plus en vente x) )


----------



## Serge.Sp (21 Février 2015)

Il faut déjà mettre ton dvd sur ton mac pour ce faire j'ai trouvé ceci en faisant une recherche sur google DVD Ripper Gratuit.
C'est un logiciel qui vient de l'apple store.
Après si tu ne sais pas te servir de ce log tu vas sur google tu tape dans la barre de recherche comment ripper un dvd depuis un Mac avec DVD Ripper et tu trouveras normalement une réponse.


----------



## Kayluna (21 Février 2015)

Effectivement, mon DVD est protégé. J'essaie U2Any DVD Ripper qui a l'air d'être efficace après avoir tenté le DVD Ripper Gratuit

EDIT : Ça a marché mais j'ai une grosse inscription dessus. Je dois acheter la version pro 

En regardant sur Apple, il parle de copies numériques que _certains_ DVDs ont "Saisissez le code à 12 chiffres fourni avec votre DVD ou Blu-ray, et appuyez sur la touche Retour."... 

J'ai l'impression que mon iPad est "inutile" dans le sens où je l'ai pris à 64GO pour mettre des films acheté légalement.


----------



## adixya (21 Février 2015)

Ah tu cherches à aller dans la légalité en ce qui concerne tes contenus multimédias, et tu te retrouves bien embêtées.
C'est normal. J'ai un dessin rigolo à ce sujet.





Par ailleurs et totalement indépendamment de cela, les DVD n'ont pas été conçus dans une optique de transfert facile avec les tablettes, puisque ces dernières n'existaient pas a l'époque.
Un DVD c'est essentiellement conçu pour être lu sur un lecteur DVD.

Pour regarder le contenu des DVD sur tablette, soit tu fais des "rips" toi-même comme tu l'as fait cet après midi, et c'est chiant, long, contraignant, voire coûteux, ne serait-ce qu'en temps. Et j'ai même un doute sur la légalité du procédé en fait, car je me demande si la copie privée n'a pas été rendue illégale il y a quelques années, au travers d'une loi qui visait à pénaliser le contournement des moyens de protection.
Ensuite, tes fichiers auront une résolution bien inférieure à l'iPad et le rendu sera pas forcément super terrible.
Le mieux , si tu es riche, c'est de racheter les films sur iTunes.
Sinon, le plus pratique pour profiter de ton iPad, c'est le téléchargement illégal, que je n'encourage pas, c'est juste que techniquement, c'est le plus simple à mettre en œuvre. Tu peux avoir n'importe quel format, y compris de la HD, idéale pour iPad, et faire des transferts très simplement via des applis style VLC.


----------



## Kayluna (22 Février 2015)

Ton screen est excellent!

Dans la loi, le téléchargement même sur le site le plus illégal est autorisé tant qu'il n'y a pas de rediffusion (si cela n'a pas changé ces dernières années). Mais c'est vrai qu'en ce qui concerne le "ripping" des DVD j'en ai aucune idée.
Comme tu dis, le rachat des films est la meilleure solution que je vois mais cela m'enchante alors que j'ai acheté les films légalement. J'avoue que ce serait embêtant d'avoir une amende ou des poursuites alors que les films sont pour mon usage. Je n'ai pas trop envie d'avoir de problèmes avec la loi 

En attendant, je laisse le sujet ouvert au cas oÙ.


----------



## drs (22 Février 2015)

Kayluna a dit:


> Dans la loi, le téléchargement même sur le site le plus illégal est autorisé tant qu'il n'y a pas de rediffusion (si cela n'a pas changé ces dernières années).



En extrapolant, si tu voles un DVD dans un magasin mais que tu le diffuses pas, c'est bon!!!
Et non 
Le téléchargement est illégal, cela s'apparente à du vol!
Concernant le rippage et la copie privée, la situation est plus sournoise:
- la copie privée est tolérée (on appelle cela l'exception de la copie privée)
- cependant, la loi DADVSI interdit le contournement des systèmes de protection
Sauf que pour faire une copie privée tolérée d'un DVD protégé, il faut casser la protection. De plus, on paye des taxes pour la copie privée, alors qu'elle est rendue illégale par la loi DADVSI (pas la copie, mais le fait de contourner la protection)...
C'est ubuesque, mais c'est ainsi...

Alors, point de salut pour transférer un DVD pourtant acheté dans ton ipad. Tu as cependant plusieurs solutions:
- soit ripper le DVD et le transformer dans un format lisible par l'ipad
- soit télécharger le film, de manière illégale (même si tu as l'original)
- soit, comme c'est le cas parfois, acheter un coffret contenant le DVD ainsi qu'un code pour télécharger sa copie numérique, qui sera elle 100% légale.


----------



## adixya (22 Février 2015)

Le plus simple techniquement étant le plus "illégal" (même si ça se discute) : le téléchargement sur internet...


----------



## Nico1971 (22 Février 2015)

Sinon j'utilise
http://www.macxdvd.com/mac-dvd-ripper-pro/
Je l'utilise afin de convertir tous mes dvd pour itunes, il fonctionne parfaitement et me permet de garder mes originaux dans leurs boites sans y toucher.
Il est compatible avec tous les produits Apple et possède une version dévaluation à télécharger gratuitement.


----------



## Gwen (22 Février 2015)

Kayluna a dit:


> Dans la loi, le téléchargement même sur le site le plus illégal est autorisé tant qu'il n'y a pas de rediffusion (si cela n'a pas changé ces dernières années).



Ça n'a pas changé dernièrement, c'était et c'est toujours illégal de télécharger un oeuvre sans l'accord de son propriétaire. DRS l'a très bien expliqué et ce n'est pas parce que tu as lu ça un jour sur internet (sûrement sur un site pirate) que c'est vrai.

La loi est tirs clairs là-dessus. Ensuite, rares sont les personnes condamnées pour avoir encoder leur DVD. À moins qu'ils les partagent.


----------



## Kayluna (23 Février 2015)

Pour mon pays (qui n'est pas le France), il est clair, le téléchargement est _légal _mais pas le _rediffusion ._ 

C'est sûr qu'il y a 10 ans, les DVD étaient protégés pour éviter la rediffusion mais là, je me retrouve coincé car j'ai beau avoir les DVDs, je ne peux pas les mettre sur iPad sans les ripper.


----------



## adixya (23 Février 2015)

Non mais légal ou pas tu n'iras pas en prison pour ripper tes dvd persos, ne te prive donc pas lol
Mais le téléchargement est quand même plus facile à mettre en oeuvre, si tant est qu'il faut se méfier éventuellement de la surveillance d'émules et de bittorrent. Reste le téléchargement direct via des hébergeurs gratuits.


----------



## Gwen (24 Février 2015)

Kayluna a dit:


> Pour mon pays (qui n'est pas le France), il est clair, le téléchargement est _légal _mais pas le _rediffusion _



Et c'est quoi ce pays miracle qui permet de s'affranchir des traités internationaux sur le droit d'auteur ?

Quant aux DVD, il y a pléthore de solution pour les mettre sur iPad. Mais pour cela, il faut évidemment les encoder en M4V. Ce qui est logique.


----------



## adixya (24 Février 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Et c'est quoi ce pays miracle qui permet de s'affranchir des traités internationaux sur le droit d'auteur ?


Bah déjà il y a l'intégralité du Sud est asiatique. Franchement le droit d'auteur c'est plus un joujou de pays riches qu'autre chose. Dans les pays pauvres on s'en tamponne d'une force...


----------



## Gwen (24 Février 2015)

S'en tamponner est une chose. Que cela n'existe pas en est une autre.

Tu sais, en France, il est légalement interdit, et ce depuis toujours, de visionner des cassettes vidéo avec son voisin ou d'autres amis. Ils ne font pas partie du "cercle familial". Mais qui est retrouvé en prison pour avoir passé une soirée agréable entre amis ? Personne.

Il y a une nuance entre, c'est légal, et c'est toléré.

Ensuite, les lois stupides, il y en a des centaines de milliers. Quel que soit le pays, pauvre ou riche.

Mais c'est sur que plus le pays est pauvre, moins le gouvernement cherchera à pénaliser les fraudeurs, il a bien d'autres chats à fouetter. Et surtout ces gens là ne sont pas hors la loi par plaisir, mais seulement par ignorance et facilité.

_Et le fait que tu ne dises pas explicitement de quel pays tu parles (et donc où tu te trouves) c'est bien une preuve que tu as peur des représailles éventuels pour non respect d'une loi que tu dis inexistante._


----------



## drs (28 Février 2015)

Ceci dit, c'est clair qu'on a jamais vu personne en prison pour avoir téléchargé, c'est surtout les diffuseurs qui sont punis.
Maintenant, le fait de télécharger un film qu'on a acheter, juste pour l'avoir au format numérique devrait être autorisé, car après tout on l'a payé! Et on a surtout payé le droit de le regarder n'importe quand et n'importe où


----------



## Kayluna (28 Février 2015)

J'avais trouvé un logiciel gratuit qui ne convertissait que les cinq premières minutes. Comme il m'avait bien plu, j'ai décidé d'acheter la version payante. Je suis très satisfaite!
En plus, le prix en dollars est bien converti!


----------



## sambucus (1 Mars 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Et c'est quoi ce pays miracle qui permet de s'affranchir des traités internationaux sur le droit d'auteur ?
> 
> Quant aux DVD, il y a pléthore de solution pour les mettre sur iPad. Mais pour cela, il faut évidemment les encoder en M4V. Ce qui est logique.



Pour ce qui est d'un des pays miracles, disons qu'il y a beaucoup à en dire et souvent pas en bien. La loi suisse permet d'effectuer des copies à usage privé. _Il n'est donc pas permis de les copier et les diffuser_. C'est explicite et sans ambiguité.

Maintenant, ce n'est pas qu'une question de loi, mais de respect de chacun envers le travail des auteurs et des gens de métier qui permettent à la créativité artistique de nous parvenir. Ils doivent pouvoir en vivre décemment. Comme le disait un sage : _«A la télé ils disent tous les jours : "Y a trois millions de personnes qui veulent du travail." C'est pas vrai : *de l'argent leur suffirait*.»_ (Coluche).

Le vrai problème, encore et toujours, relève de la cupidité exacerbée d'un petit nombre de producteurs et d'artistes qui se croient tout permis au détriment du plus grand nombre. La cupidité devrait être brevetée : Cupidité©. Il faut protéger les plus riches que riches avant que ce soit une espèce en voie de disparition. À moins que ce soit le contraire, les moins riches qui disparaissent ?


----------



## sambucus (1 Mars 2015)

Kayluna a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que mon iPad est "inutile" dans le sens où je l'ai pris à 64GO pour mettre des films acheté légalement.


Je partage complètement cette observation. J'ai fait le même achat, pour les mêmes raisons, suite à de longues hospitalisations durant lesquelles je m'ennuyais ferme.

Pour exemple, j'avais acheté en cassette vidéo, l'_Affaire Pélican_. Avec le temps, l'enregistrement s'est fortement dégradé. J'ai donc racheté il y a plusieurs années le DVD, l'un des premier de ma collection. À l'époque iTunes Store ne vendait pas des films. Le problème, c'est que ce DVD est double face. Je ne sais même pas si les nouveaux lecteurs sont capables de le lire. Alors, j'ai trouvé d'occasion un DVD apparemment plus récent. Bien qu'il s'agisse d'un film réalisé en 1993 (22 ans), le DVD est maintenant protégé. Si je veux en profiter sur mon iPad, il faudrait que je le rachète une quatrième fois sur l'iTunes Store au prix de … 12 ou 13 €. En résumé, ce seul film me couterait pas loin de 70 à 80 €. J'aurai payé 4 fois les droits d'auteur et je ne vous dis pas le gain pour les "majors" et leurs intermédiaires multiplié par le nombre de consommateur.

Et si j'achète ce film sur l'iTunes Store, je ne pourrais pas le transmettre à mes héritiers contrairement au DVD, aux Blu-Ray et aux livres de ma bibliothèque, malgré le progrès constitué par le _partage familial_ de Yosemite et iOS 8. Si mes enfants qui l'ont aimé eux aussi veulent le revoir après ma mort, ils devront le racheter. Ça commence à faire beaucoup pour une même chose dans une même famille, ne trouvez-vous pas ? Et cela représente beaucoup de familles qui consomment du multimédia. N'y aurait-il pas quelque chose de malsain et quelque peu abusif dans ce système ? Je mets juste un petit bémol en faveur d'Apple. Au moins, lorsque l'on fait un achat sur l'iTunes Store on peut récupérer son achat en cas de perte.

Autre exemple, le film _Medicine Man_ avec Sean Connery et Lorraine Bracco de John Mc Tierman (1992). Ce n'est certes pas un monument du cinéma, mais il ne manquait pas de qualités. C'est un souvenir aussi que je partage avec mes enfants devenus adultes. On ne peut plus acheter le DVD, la distribution ayant été abandonnée. J'avais trouvé un exemplaire sur Amazon.fr au prix de quelques 70 ou 80 €. Ça ne rapporte pas assez, alors on le jette aux oubliettes et peu importe l'intérêt que cette oeuvre peut susciter. Est-cela que nous voulons ? Que va devenir cette partie du patrimoine de l'humanité ? Il n'y a pas que les oeuvres contenues dans les musées et les grandes bibliothèques ?

Je préfère la philosophie de l'auteur de Monument Valley, ce petit jeu magnifique qui a demandé un travail considérable à son auteur. Monument Valley est très piraté, mais ce n'est pas si grave ... (article intéressant sur MacG.).  Je ne me suis pas permis de le pirater et j'ai payé les quelques centimes d'euro pour obtenir la suite du jeu sans hésitation et sans regret. J'espère sincèrement que ce jeu sera conservé longtemps et restera accessible au plus grand nombre.

Le pire, c'est que chaque fois que je veux visionner un DVD ou un Blu Ray, il m'est rappelé longuement que je pourrais être un voleur en puissance. TOUT VA BIEN !


----------



## Gwen (1 Mars 2015)

C'est pourquoi je ripe maintenant mes DVD pour pouvoir les lires sur mon Apple TV. Mais d'une part c'est fastidieux et d'autre part c'est long.

Par contre, j'ai des infos correctes concernant les films ou les séries. Et justement pour les séries, je sais à quel épisode j'en suis bien plus facilement et ça, c'est incomparable comme confort.


----------



## adixya (1 Mars 2015)

Franchement, je télécharge pour visionner aujourd'hui, ça va bien plus vite que n'importe quelle autre solution. Je fais ça y compris pour les bluray que je possède. Et j'en possède énormément étant fan de dessins animés, allant de pixar a dreamworks en passant par ghibli (essentiellement Miyazaki) et un peu de Disney (années 90, la meilleure décennie).
Mais j'ai des doublons de tout sur un disque dur plus des films que je n'aurais jamais achetés (les ghibli qui ne sont pas de Miyazaki par exemple lol). Les bluray restent dans leur boîte sur leur étagère, bien tranquillement. J'achète toujours les bluray des dessins animés et films que j'ai adorés même si je sais qu'ils seront obsolètes a l'ère de la 4k. Exactement comme ma collection de dvd s'est retrouvée obsolète a l'ère du bluray malheureusement.
C'est comme le dernier Disney, je l'ai téléchargé uniquement après l'avoir visionné au cinéma. Je trouverai ça super naze que le succès ne soit pas au rendez vous parce que le film est déjà disponible en téléchargement. Ce film est une tuerie et mérite un succès écrasant au box office.
Tout ça pour dire qu'on peut pratiquer le téléchargement de façon raisonnée et quand même contribuer au droit d'auteur. Chacun choisit ses propres compromis moraux.


----------

